# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Dig or Die, un sandbox 2D avec défense de base (Greenligthé, et sur Ulule)

## Gaddy

Dig or Die est un jeu sandbox qui se distingue en proposant un gameplay unique et innovant:
- *Stratégie* : vous devez construire une base avec murs et tourelles de défense afin de survivre chaque nuit aux attaques massives de la faune locale.
- *Cycle de l'eau* : pluie, ruissellement, infiltration, rivières et lacs souterrains... utilisez l'eau pour protéger votre base ou irriguer vos cultures, mais attention aux crues soudaines lors de vos expéditions !
- *Physique* : construisez solide sinon vos structures s'effondreront ! Et vous en aurez besoin pour défendre votre base, ou pour construire des ponts et hautes tours permettant d'accéder à des zones reculées.

Ces 3 aspects réunis apportent vraiment quelque chose de nouveau au genre : on ne fait plus juste "dessiner" n'importe quoi n'importe où, on doit suivre les lois physiques naturelles, jouer avec. Et toujours dans le but d'aider à l'objectif principal, améliorer ses défenses pour survivre la nuit.

Voici une vidéo du jeu:


Un *petit jeu web de spéléologie* basé sur le moteur de Dig or Die, à jouer ici : http://fr.ulule.com/dig-or-die/news/...ni-game-33410/

La page *Greenlight* (4ème après 15 jours, Greenlighté en moins d'un mois avec 13600 votes) : http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile.../?id=230429591

Et la page du *crowdfunding sur Ulule* où vous trouverez beaucoup plus d'informations sur le jeu : http://fr.ulule.com/dig-or-die/

Voir la news (7 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## mellifico

Très bon concept ! Et puis je découvre Ulule au passage, c'est merveilleux, merci ! J'achète dès que possible pour participer à l'alpha.

----------


## usewriter

La campagne ulule est terminée depuis le 30 mars et le jeu n'a pas été financé.
Finalement il se passe quoi, le jeu est annulé ?

----------


## Gaddy

En effet, depuis que j'ai écrit cette news courant mars la campagne Ulule a été annulée, mais pas le jeu ! Il est seulement en pause pour quelques mois le temps que je retrouve un peu de marge financière... et oui il faut bien se nourrir et pouvoir payer son abonnement à CPC ! 
 :;): 

Si vous voulez avoir des news quand il y aura du nouveau, le mieux est de s'abonner à la page Greenlight, Facebook ou Twitter

----------


## Eloween

Pourquoi tu ne te faispas financer par les canards ?
Plûtot bien comme concept.... Tu as prévu une option multi ?

----------


## Gaddy

J'ai essayé de le faire financer via Ulule (et j'en ai parlé aux canards sur le forum) mais malgré de généreux soutiens ça n'a pas été suffisant. Mais c'est assez normal, difficile de convaincre sans avoir une com' en béton dans la jungle actuelle du crowdfunding, et seul ce n'est pas facile. Maintenant c'est à moi d'avancer suffisamment dans le développement, dès que j'en aurai la possibilité, afin d'avoir un contenu suffisant pour une bonne démo.

Pour le multi c'est prévu, coop & team vs team classique, + certains modes plus originaux pour faire des petites parties rapides avec un objectif et un environnement spécifique, pour profiter du moteur et des particularités du jeu

----------

